

Top improvements for PHP developers - JerryH
http://www.jeremyhutchings.com/2010/11/top-10-improvements-for-php-developers.html

======
TamDenholm
I like the points about using php for logic instead of mysql, I've been doing
that for years because I prefer to always do the heavy lifting in php which I
know better than SQL.

I always felt it was against best practices though, but now I won't worry
about it so much.

~~~
JerryH
One of the PHP devs who is also at Facebook suggested I do it that way, so I
don't worry too much either!

------
harisenbon
While interesting, if you haven't read the original article, most of the
points lose their meaning.

[http://blogs.sitepoint.com/2010/11/19/mysql-mistakes-php-
dev...](http://blogs.sitepoint.com/2010/11/19/mysql-mistakes-php-developers/)

Also, aren't most PHPers using frameworks (like CakePHP or Symphony) now
instead of raw-coding PHP? I can imagine this being useful for dealing with
small or legacy systems, but I haven't had to write a raw SQL statement in
almost a year now.

~~~
JerryH
Indeed, most of the time I use codeigniter, though I was focusing on "where"
you do the logic, opposed to just how.

